# Is golden retriever right for me??



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi everyone... I've been debating this with myself for a LONG time now and now that the time to get a dog is drawing by, perhaps before Christmas, I reallyy can't decide on whether to get a GR or a German Shepherd!!

I've wanted a GSD for 7 years now. However, I've never had a dog before in my life my parents have though. I will have school most of the time and I have to consider this when getting a high-maintenance dog like a GSD due to all of the exercise it needs and classes otherwise it gets aggressive. 

I've REALLY wanted a dog thought that is SUPER loyal and follows you everywhere like a GSD. I would feed him walk him play with him so he'd HAVE to like me the most! But I heard that GR's like everyone and don't favor just one person specifically. Is this true?

Please help me decide on which dog to get lol.






- Also, I plan on getting a dog that is 1 year old - 16 months old. I do not know whether to get one (GR or GSD) from a rescue/shelter or a breeder. I am afraid of risking a dog from a shelter. I want to save one but I don't want it to have a health condition or cancer or aggression.

Which do you think is better? Does anyone have a dog from s shelter/rescue?


----------



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

Any ideas?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

If you want a strictly one person dog, a golden will probably not be right for you. They love everyone but will bond to one person more than others. Molly does favor me over my bf but sometimes I feel like she would go home with anyone. 

It might be a bit difficult to find an older dog from a breeder so I would look into rescues.


----------



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, I like puppies but their erratic "bathroom" time would be tough during school at night and I can't leave him unattended for 3 hours when no one's home for 3 hours. I will look into shelters they are about $350 there.

The only 2 big time-consumers I saw between the two were that GSD's need more classes right? Like obedience and they need about 2 hours of exercise a day. 

Do GR's need classes as well? And how much exercise do they need a day?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I've wanted a GSD for 7 years now. However, I've never had a dog before in my life my parents have though. I will have school most of the time and I have to consider this when getting a high-maintenance dog like a GSD due to all of the exercise it needs and classes otherwise it gets aggressive.


GSD's aren't really that much more high maintenance than goldens are. Both breeds need exercise, training, interaction and attention from their people. 

Because of the herding and working instincts with the GSD's, they are more likely to develop guarding issues and they will nip when excited or chasing something. 

Goldens are great dogs, but they generally can be very mouthy and destructive while puppies and young dogs. It takes them a while to calm down and settle in as a family dog. 



> I've REALLY wanted a dog thought that is SUPER loyal and follows you everywhere like a GSD. I would feed him walk him play with him so he'd HAVE to like me the most! But I heard that GR's like everyone and don't favor just one person specifically. Is this true?


Actually, the goldens we've had most definitely do form special bonds with particular people. It isn't always the person taking care of them all the time too.  The difference is they still love and have relationships with the entire family. 



> - Also, I plan on getting a dog that is 1 year old - 16 months old. I do not know whether to get one (GR or GSD) from a rescue/shelter or a breeder. I am afraid of risking a dog from a shelter. I want to save one but I don't want it to have a health condition or cancer or aggression.


Cancer unfortunately is prevalent in both breeds. As are conditions like hip and elbow problems. GSD's have spine issues as well. And most that I know generally have knee issues as well. 

Before you bring a dog home - from breeder or adoption, be prepared to spend money at the vet and have a plan in place. 

Shelters may be iffy... I know that some places do have people screening the dogs that come in. There isn't always a way to test them for how they behave in homes - around children, different people, other dogs, cats, etc. 

If you adopt from a rescue, they generally have the dogs live with fosters for a while. And they should be able to discuss temperament with people. I have friends who foster and they do everything from training these dogs for obedience trials while they have them to walking that line between socializing the dogs and helping them get over any shyness and fears and learning what these dogs' limits are. 

There was a dog a while back that I really loved and wanted to steal from her foster. : She was a terrier greyhound mix. This was a dog who wanted nothing more than to just sit in your lap and soak in love. Her foster turned a LOT of people away simply because they wanted her to go to a home without too many guys. This dog was terrified of men. 

I got carried away, but my point is that depending on where you adopt your dog from - these dogs should be temperament tested. About the only concern I would have is stress during the transition to the new home. 

We adopted our collie and he developed major digestive issues because of stress during the transition. This dog came to us perfect in every other way though. I would fully support adopting a dog. 

All of that said, I think you really need to think 10 years ahead and where you plan to be or what your plans are for the dog you adopt. Buying a puppy or adopting an adult, this will still be a long term decision and responsibility.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Any dog, even the small ones that people dress up, need at least a puppy class, imo. For socialization and basics. *Every* dog should at least know the basics (sit, down, stay, and a few others).

A GSD is a ton of work and you need tons of time to dedicate yourself to your GSD. They love to please their owners like GRs, but they are a true working breed and if you don't put in the time to properly get them working (training, playing, etc.) they can be quite the handful. They can also be a dominating breed, from what I've read and heard from experienced GSD owners, so it may not be a good choice for a first dog. 

That's not to say a Golden is any less work. They are a high energy breed, and need the proper amount of exercise each day. They live to please their owners and pretty much anyone in general. But to say they need less exercise or attention than a GSD, false. 

I have high aspirations for Maverick, I want him to be a therapy dog, but if he just ends up being a pet, then he will have far more than the basics. I just completed intermediate classes at Petsmart with him and do plan on taking him to Advanced classes, whether it's at Petsmart or an official obedience school. I have to look into the whole therapy dog training/qualifications when I have more time, but I'm so far set on him working in therapy

Each breed will require a certain amount of attention, possibly the GSD more demanding in the training department. Of course, each individual dog is different, and I can certainly attest to that as Maverick seems to be an exception among his Golden reputation, in a good way of course. 

More importantly, I do hope you can plan and make the time to own a dog. It is a ton of work, and as a fellow student I know where you're coming from. I certainly have my hands full this semester with classes alone, but now I have Maverick. I thought about owning a dog for weeks and figured now is the right time. I can give the attention that Maverick needed/needs and still be concentrated on my school work. If you can balance out your time without getting burned out then I say go for it. And whichever breed you decide, good luck to you, both are fine breeds and make fine companions.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, IMO there is no difference between the amount of training and exercise either breed needs. I am no GSD expert though.... but I just don't see that there is much of a difference in those respects.

I do think that goldens are easier to train, in general, but that doesn't mean they need LESS training. They just seem to be more eager to please and intelligent (obviously I am partial )

But the difference is really in the temperament.

I think it might help to look at what is out there and available... the right dog just might pick you


----------



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the input  I am thinking towards GSD. Only thing I fear is that the last thing i'd want is an aggressive dog because it'd raining outside and I can't exercise him.

Also, tbh, I'm a little nervous about bringing a 1 year old GSD that's like 60 pounds. I am sort of scared of them biting


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Jora said:


> Thanks for the input  I am thinking towards GSD. Only thing I fear is that the last thing i'd want is an aggressive dog because it'd raining outside and I can't exercise him.
> 
> Also, tbh, I'm a little nervous about bringing a 1 year old GSD that's like 60 pounds. I am sort of scared of them biting


Just gotta earn the dog's trust. They are quite the intimidating breed though, I admit. My uncle has a GSD and that thing is so poorly raised. It's never been to any sort of class, it wasn't socialized as a pup, and now it's pretty much scared of everyone and everything. I don't visit him often, but when I do all I hear is that dog barking from the staircase or the dining room. 

I would've loved to bring Maverick to meet her, but I'm afraid something terrible would happen so I refuse to bring him. However, I do know a handful of GSD owners and they're great great dogs. With any dog, if you go in with the right knowledge, you'll be fine. I too was debating a GSD, but once I saw Maverick's litter, I was sold on a Golden. It's my sister's dream dog too so when she comes to visit from school her eyes light up. Maybe in the future a GSD can become Maverick's little sibling, but for now, I'm a one dog man and completely happy with Maverick.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Also, tbh, I'm a little nervous about bringing a 1 year old GSD that's like 60 pounds. I am sort of scared of them biting


They generally weigh quite a bit more than 60lbs. 

Some of the American line GSD's that I've met can be a couple inches taller than goldens and weigh a bit more than goldens do. 

Any dog will bite if not trained, socialized, handled appropriately.


----------



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, although it sounds a bit sad (and my cousin made fun of me lol), I was just exploring in a pet store (not buying a dog from there, prob BYB's), and I played with a GSD and GR. Both of the pups were like 2-3 months old and they were really hyped on biting me!

The GR was VERY VERY VERY energetic running in circles and sliding on the floor. The GSD was literally a foot tall and was clinging onto my finger lol. I saw a 5 month old GSD there probably 80 pounds and HUGE I couldn't imagine bringing a 1 year old in the car with me lol.

I will try to "man up" though lmao


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I think think it depends on your personality. I think Golden's respond best to positive reinforcement and a lot of praise. My dog in particular just seems kind of sensitive. I'm not sure if that is true with all goldens. But she is definitely a people pleaser. 
The couple of people I know with GSD's seem to be more firm in thier commands. I'm not talking about alpha rolling or anything, it just seems like a different approach than I would use on my dog. I think they do have a more "take charge" personality, so a pecking order may need to be established more. 
Although my friends have great dogs, i don't know if I'm cut out to ever be a GSD owner, because I don't know if I am authoratative enough, and firm enough in my limit setting.
Does that make any sense? I'm more of a cuddler love on you type of owner.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Jora said:


> Thanks for the input  I am thinking towards GSD. Only thing I fear is that the last thing i'd want is an aggressive dog because it'd raining outside and I can't exercise him.


Lack of exercise in and of itself does not make a dog aggressive. It can make them annoying, destructive (to objects & your home, not people), not to mention unhealthy, and less than ideal pets, but that is not the same as aggressive. There are other things that bring on aggression.

but if you don't think you'll be able to exercise on a regular basis, it may be that neither breed is right for you? If you just mean that here and there the dog might not get exercise, don't sweat it. It's ok to exercise a few days a week if you can't get it in every day, just as long as it is enough. And, dogs like rain anyway, usually. If YOU don't like rain, there's lots you can do inside too! Learning new tricks is tiring, as well as brain games.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's an example of a GSD in training. 

I want one just like that. The stick isn't for hitting, fyi. It's to help keep the dog in heel position.

Here too...


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Both shepherds and goldens need a lot of exercise, attention and training. There isn't that much difference really in that regard. Personalities are different, but a lot of that is individual. My brother's GSDs (he has had at least 5 that I knew) were mostly large, lazy and not too bright. But they were very sweet. Only one was at all aggressive, and he wasn't purebred (possible wolf hybrid.) The ones I've met in class were more intelligent, but also more aggressive than the ones I knew. Both breeds have issues with hips, elbows and cancers. Both breeds shed a lot. Both breeds are intelligent and easy to train. Both love their people. So - get the dog that appeals to you most.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I second everything Megora said - could not have said it better.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

If you will be at school most of the time, I'd say no dog is right for you - right now anyways. I waited until I had a schedule (and live in boyfriend) that allowed one of us to be with our puppy / dog more time during the day than we were away. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, my dad is going to be with the dog a lot since he won't be at work and my mom works the night so when my dads at work she's awake. Maximum would be about 2 hours that the dog would be alone. I'd try to spend at least 4 hours a day on weekdays. 


And to Tolivia, do brain games really exhaust a dog? I always thought how to exercise them indoors but what kind of brain games, like obedience training? Is that really tiring?


----------



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok, I saw the videos, that heeling must take a LOT of training but seems amazing to do!


----------



## jjgold90 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello

My GR is my first dog, and also my parents never had dogs.
I am a student and I can tell you that it is definitely stressful if you plan on getting a puppy. The first month, I was juggling part time work with full time class and I didn't get to spend alot of time with my dog during the hours of 8am-5pm. However, when I come home, I spend the most time I could with my GR. I walk, play, feed, everything with him. It is usually a 2-3 hour routine daily.

In your case, it is alot better since your dad is home to take care of your dog. I don't have any experience with GSs, but it is 100% true that GR like everyone (they are loving dogs). My GR is happy to see and play with everyone but when he is done playing, he comes back to me just lays by my side. I only had my GR for a month, so they do favor one person more than others.

In conclusion, I can not offer a advise of which dog to get, nor rescues, but be prepared to give up alot of your time for your new dog. Alot of loyalty come from training and the love you give your dog.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

So you are expecting your parents to do all the work for a dog that you are saying will be yours and living in their house? Again, may I suggest that you wait until you are truly living on your own and can yourself responsibly take care of your own dog. You are not the first member to live at home and get a dog - a number of people do it but I don't think that's fair to your parents or really a responsible thing to do to a dog. Then again, that's just me and my take on a situation like that. As I said, I waited until the right time to bring Willow in my life and then Max when we got him. If I had gotten a dog when I wanted one, I would have had one in college too but I'm glad that I waited. Looking back, I think I did the right thing.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree with momtoMax. I wouldn't be able to call my dog mine if I were still living at home and receiving help from my parents. They are not here to watch the dog when I want to go out... they are 700 miles away.

The BEST part about waiting until you move out to get a dog is being able to raise the dog the way you want. No arguments with family about whether or not they are allowed on the furniture, about allowing human food, letting them jump, etc. I've seen arguments like these and they're so petty.. arguing about a dog.. but it happens. It almost ruined the relationship between my bf's brother and his dad.

You can certainly have a puppy while at home, but I think it will be a lot more rewarding when you're doing this on your own.


----------



## jjgold90 (Aug 16, 2012)

momtoMax said:


> So you are expecting your parents to do all the work for a dog that you are saying will be yours and living in their house? Again, may I suggest that you wait until you are truly living on your own and can yourself responsibly take care of your own dog. You are not the first member to live at home and get a dog - a number of people do it but I don't think that's fair to your parents or really a responsible thing to do to a dog. Then again, that's just me and my take on a situation like that. As I said, I waited until the right time to bring Willow in my life and then Max when we got him. If I had gotten a dog when I wanted one, I would have had one in college too but I'm glad that I waited. Looking back, I think I did the right thing.


Well said. I didn't want to be so blunt so this pretty much summarizes everything I wanted to say


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

momtoMax said:


> If you will be at school most of the time, I'd say no dog is right for you - right now anyways. I waited until I had a schedule (and live in boyfriend) that allowed one of us to be with our puppy / dog more time during the day than we were away. Maybe that's just me.


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I for sure am being blunt but that is because this question matters and I wanted to be honest and perhaps give the OP another line of thinking before making such a big decision. There are many people who think a dog is just a thing, something to play with when you have the time and little regard to an animal's feelings, needs, or the immense responsibility you have to that new family member you are choosing to bring into your life. I take all those things very seriously and really think it's an honor to recieve the unconditional, nonjudgemental love a dog or cat has to give you. Not to mention your responsibility to take great care of your pet because if you don't take care of them properly, they can't fend for themselves. While the idea of a dog of your own seems fun and they are cute - there is a lot more to dog ownership than that. It should be a well thought out decision and it's a good thing to see an OP looking for knowledge and background before bringing one home.

Ps. I see that not many people actually voted on your poll vrs the number of people who have viewed this thread. Like me, their votes absence may suggest that many members here may feel that neither dog would be a good fit for you right now. I only suggest to the OP that they really think about this in a mature long-term way before deciding to bring a dog into your current situation and schedule.

Pss. Speaking of cats, why don't you get a cat instead? They are cute and cuddly. You for sure would have the time to feed and change the litter box once a day with your school schedule. Cats are much more independent so you being home a few hours a day would be enough for a cat and a cat wouldn't be nearly as much of a burden to your parents when it comes to caretaking, exercise, ability to destroy things when bored, etc. If you do get a cat, may I suggest visiting a shelter as they are very overcrowded. There is a "other pets" forum here and you are very welcome to stay here sans-golden and learn all you can about the breed (most important thing about being a part of this forum is a love for goldens which you have shown you have) until you are in a good place in your life to bring a lucky pup into your own home. I got my Spotticat from a shelter my senior year in college when I moved off campus into an apartment. He was great company and a perfect fit in that kind of lifestyle.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Bo loves anyone, but favors me the most. He is sort of neurotic at times about it.
He sits looking at the door to the garage, waiting for me to come home. 
When my son tries to take him in his room for the night, he sniffs at the bottom of the door trying to smell me, and then paces the room wining, until my son puts him back in my room.

He follows me everywhere. He truly is a second shadow.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, since you like both breeds, how about this idea.....rescue a golden/German Shepherd mix from a shelter!
Look at the photos of vcm5 dog to see what a mix might possibly look like (actually, I don't know what vcm5's dog's parentage is but her dog is beautiful and it looks as if it might be GoldenXGSD)


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Our daughter/SIL have one of each, both are nice dogs and good with our granddaughter. The GSD seems to need a firmer hand than the GR and sheds SO much more. The GSD is much larger, he weighs 120 lbs. compared to the GR's 80 lbs. Eats 6 cups/day compared with the GR's 3 cups. SIL was firm with him from day 1 due to the size he knew he would be and it has paid off, he is well-behaved.


----------

